# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  5V  απο USB πληκτρολογίου

## Νικος Ρουσσος

Καλησπέρα.
_Ερώτηση απλή για τον γνώστη πολύπλοκη για τον αρχάριο._  :Confused1: 
Εάν πάρω από τα *5**V* του USB του πληκτρολογίου για να ανάβει ένα ή δύο Led θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα κατά την χρήση του πληκτρολογίου ;

Να διευκρινίσω ότι τα Led θα ανάβουν όταν θα πατιέται κάποιο πλήκτρο.

----------


## Fire Doger

Καλησπέρα,
Όχι δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Με 1-2 λεντάκια δεν έγινε τίποτα, αν τα 1-2 γίνουν 100 το ξανασυζητάμε.
Πώς θα τα κάνεις να ανάβουν όταν πατάς πλήκτρο? Στην τροφοδοσία σίγουρα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα αλλά ο τρόπος που θα κάνεις αυτό που λες ίσως σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία, ανάλογα πως θα το κάνεις.

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.
Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα Remout Control για το CNC.
Εβγαλα την πλακέτα από ένα πληκτρολόγιο (USB) και βρίσκοντας την αντιστοιχία των πλήκτρων με τα pin της πλακέτας του πληκτρολογίου έβαλα διακοπτάκια.
Στην οθόνη του cnc αντιστοίχισα ορισμένα πλήκτρα με τα διακοπτάκια.
Τώρα τα διακοπτάκια ενεργούν σαν να πατάω το αντίστοιχο πλήκτρο στο πληκτρολόγιο του Η/Υ (_λειτουργεί σαν ενα δεύτερο πληκτρολόγιο_)..
Σε ορισμένα θέλω να ανάβει και το λεντάκι.

----------


## mikemtb

Θα θέλαμε και μια δυο φώτο από αυτό που έχεις κάνει!!  Για να μπούμε καλύτερα στο νόημα 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## rama

Δε λέω ότι είναι φτηνή σαν εναλλακτική λύση, αλλά σίγουρα είναι αποτελεσματική και πλήρως παραμετροποιούμενη λύση: αγοράζεις ένα gaming πληκτρολόγιο, πχ Razer Blackwidow Ultimate, και ορίζεις εσύ ποια κουμπιά θα ανάβουν, πότε, πόσο, πως, χρώματα κλπ. Μπορείς ακόμη και να απενεργοποιήσεις κουμπιά, και ότι γουστάρεις.

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

Ακόμα η κατασκευή είναι στα σχέδια.
Η δοκιμή με την πλακέτα του πληκτρολογίου έχει γίνει και δουλεύει.
Το PC το πιάνει σαν δεύτερο πληκτρολόγιο έτσι αναθέτοντας σε διάφορες εντολές του προγράμματος (_Mach3_) συγκεκριμένα Hotkeys θα δουλεύω το CNC χωρίς να είμαι στο πληκτρολόγιο του PC (_είναι σε κάποια απόσταση από το CNC_).
Ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες για το πως θα γίνει.
Η τελευταία είναι αυτά που πουλάνε.
Remoute Control 3D.jpgΜεμβράνη Ν=ο 1.jpgΜεμβράνη Ν=ο 2.jpgΠλακέτα a.jpgΠλακέτα b.jpgRemoute Control 2.JPG

----------

mikemtb (01-07-17)

----------

